# Reel worthless rig report march 8-10



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Headed to the rigs this weekend , started out a thunder horse , little slow so went next to Capricorn and plenty of tunas around . From there we fished west and caught a blue marlin at the Noble Danny adkinson rig. The water was prettier the further west we went . Plenty of bait and tunas around if you can make it out that far , water temp was 72-73 degrees . Did a little deep dropping the last day and ended up with a handful to finish off the trip. Have a video up in a couple days .


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow nice job ! That definitely looks like a good trip , ready to get back out chasing some tuna myself .


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

That's a nice haul. You can't hardly beat a mess of tuna and grouper.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Very Nice


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Capt Alex I have to say that you do have the fish dialed in pretty good :thumbup:. These were from last week right or am I caught is some weird space time rip?


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Yea sorry I messed up on the dates , this was from this past weekend . Don't know what I was thinking


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Not to worry it's still a great box of fish, a great post and we all knew what you intended. However on the outside chance you can to the fish box in the future thing..... can you clue me in on what ours will look like on the 20th??


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

The noble is a tote from anywhere but Venice! Nice yellowfin.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice!!!!!love me some LONGTAIL!!!! and tuna too!


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Kim said:


> Not to worry it's still a great box of fish, a great post and we all knew what you intended. However on the outside chance you can to the fish box in the future thing..... can you clue me in on what ours will look like on the 20th??


I wish we were able to tell you that ! I don't see why it still wouldn't be decent fishing . Hope some of the blue water pushes this way .


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Well done:thumbsup:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow!!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Outstanding work for this time of year! Envious that you guys were able to get out there and put the pieces together! (saying nothing about Costa Rica and Henderson Island to boot!, livin the life big time!)

Looking forward to seeing you guys come tournament time!

Robert


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Studly


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Dang Capt. nice haul !!! congrats..


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words , here is our junior angler on his tuna . He caught a couple in the trip , all stand up.


----------

